# problem in video playing



## Shloeb (Dec 2, 2007)

I got a movie from my friend. Its in .avi fromat. When i try to play it. It says unable to do processing get the correct codec from codec.uploadvid.net. I don't know what is this there is no codec on that site.The problem with the video can be that in bracket it was written [1337 mbit]. May be its some bit rate or something. Is it too high a bit rate that it cannot process.


----------



## Gursimran (Dec 2, 2007)

I guess you are using WMP. I prefer Video Lan Player for avi formats. If WMV then download the appropriate codec for it
regards.


----------

